# British Manufacturers



## riknoneil (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm new to the pocket watch forum so I hope this isn't a stupid question.

I've quite recently become interested in pocket watches and, so far, my research has shown that Waltham and Elgin seem to be popular/prestige brands. As far as I can see, both companies are also American. If I was looking for, say, a silver antique British watch, which manufacturers should I be lookin out for?

Cheers....


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

There are many ways to become facinated with Pocketwatches i can only comment on my experience.

I found a P/W in a drawer at home it was made by Timex (inexpensive)it was made in the 1950s i then started collecting one from each decade prior to this, the advantage is newer is normallly cheaper,this allows you to gain valuable experience and knowledge before purchasing more expensive ones.

As for British makers we were more inclined to low volume manufacturing from independenant movement makers and also purchased Swiss movements and cased them in Britain,most of which were of decent quality.

I suggest you join various forums and read and learn.There are many fine British makers.

I now have a colection going back to 1802 which is an English fusee in a gold case and still works a treat.

Others go down the path of for example only military watches or railrod watches (very expensive)

Hope this of some help.



riknoneil said:


> I'm new to the pocket watch forum so I hope this isn't a stupid question.
> 
> I've quite recently become interested in pocket watches and, so far, my research has shown that Waltham and Elgin seem to be popular/prestige brands. As far as I can see, both companies are also American. If I was looking for, say, a silver antique British watch, which manufacturers should I be lookin out for?
> 
> Cheers....


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's an old English movement, Circa 1700, I came across the other day, in gold I'm afraid


----------



## riknoneil (Aug 21, 2007)

That is stunning! The workmanship on these old pieces never ceases to amaze me, when you consider how relatively primitive the technology and tooling must have been.

Off topic slightly, but there was a TV show on the other evening about that 7th century (I think) hoard discovered in the UK by a metal detectorist. The metalworking and jewelling was just incredible given that it was done 1400 years ago. History has certainly seen some very clever and very skilled people. :notworthy:

Cheers....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you want a few Pocket Watches of English " -ish" origin, but not necessarily antique silver, then SMITHS is one maker, also "Services" and Ingersoll - although some Ingersoll may be US made. These are the cheaper "Dollar" watches. :yes:

Another one to look out for is Westclox - made in Scotland at Dumbarton/Alexandria, and even rarer are GLEN Pocket Watches - although GLEN are usually Westclox cheap "Character watches" such as British football teams and so on. Not that any of these are valuable, or anywhere near as nice as a good fusee model, but then you can pick these up for anything from a pound to Â£30 each at car boot sales and evilbay. :lol:

A search on evilbay for 'H.Samuel' will often bring up some interesting pieces into the area you seem to be heading :yes: Whatever you decide, good luck with your search, don't forget to post some piccies - we like piccies!


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

How about Dalvey?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Ingersoll was famous for producing "Dollar" watches in the USA, but if I remember correctly, they also produced "Shilling" watches in the UK, starting in the early 20th century.


----------

